# starter booster relay kits---what are they?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Lately I've run across what are termed "starter booster relay kits", or words to that effect. These seem to be a relay, inserted in series with the starter solenoid.

Are they to boost a weak solenoid? Don't see how they could boost a dragging starter. If they are to boost a weak solenoid, how does this happen?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I will take a shot at this. In older equipment and automotive systems, the starter used to be wired so the power was routed through the starter switch. This created a lengthy route of wiring which creates resistance and voltage drop enroute to the starter. The "start booster relay" wires the starter directly to the battery via a relay which in tern is wired to the start switch. When the start switch utilized, it in tern energizes a relay which in turn routes electric power directly to the starter from the battery. This method provides the max. voltage and amperage to the starter as well as lessens the potential for electrical problems associated with routing the starter power through the start switch. This type of relay is also used with automotive headlights to reduce the potential of problems associated with routing headlight power through the headlight switch. 

Now that I have confused everybody!   Here is an article that hopefully explains it better than I do! 

Relays


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep these little buggers ADD extra current carrying capacity to the starter solenoid during startup. I got one for my JD180 - they are about $20 and it makes a great difference in starting!!! I bought my kit after about 8 yrs of operation when the JD did not want to start (even after a new battery).

It is easy to install and works like a charm. There are kits for all JD's 100-190? series. As a JD dealer.


----------

